# word picture template



## botjoh (Jan 12, 2010)

hi i have to make a photo template with 8 pictures and captions below the picture on a page. i have to do the same with 6 pictures and captions. i'm looking for templates to help me with allignment etc. i've looked at websites with picture templates but they only have very complicated templates for calenders business cards etc. what i'm looking for is very simple but alligned and easy to use.

thanks.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

If it were me I'd just create a table which should keep things pretty evenly spaced. A table would function like a spreadsheet where you could insert images in to a "cell" or text and you could then set the size so they're all the same depending on whether it was an image or text.


----------

